# لأول مرة رسالة ماجستير متخصصة فى أزياء المختصين بشئون الدين المسيحى بطوائفه المختلفة



## BITAR (31 يوليو 2019)

*لأول مرة رسالة ماجستير متخصصة فى أزياء المختصين بشئون الدين المسيحى بطوائفه المختلفة*​ 
*تحت أشراف كلا من  ا.د / عمرو جمال الدين حسونة مشرف ا.د / حنان يشار مناقش و ا.د / منال يوسف *
*مناقش و د/ ايمان ميهى  مشرف .*
* تم مناقشة * *امس الثلاثاء  فى تمام الساعة التاسعة صباحا بقاعة السينمار بكلية الفنون التطبيقية ببنها ، رسالة ماجستير للباحثة ايرينى فيكتور مكسويل  سيما مهندسة تصميم  الأزياء بعنوان دراسة مقارنة لطراز أزياء المختصين بشئون الدين المسيحى  بطوائفه المختلفة وعلاقتها بالأزياء والموضة*
* فازت كلية الفنون التطبيقية بجامعة بنها بمناقشة هذه  الرسالة  الفريدة من نوعها*




*ايرينى فيكتور مكسويل سيما*


----------



## أَمَة (31 يوليو 2019)

شكرا يا بيتر على الموضوع. يا ريت عندك المزيد من المعلومات عن هذا التخصص. حابة اعرف أكثر عنه!


----------



## كلدانية (22 فبراير 2020)

خبر جميل 
نتمنئ لهم التوفيق في مجال تخصصهم​


----------

